# Tsh 3.52



## snowhite (Nov 12, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Hashi's back in October last year. TSH was 9.19 and Ant Tpo was 102. I had an obvious goiter which was scanned privately as waiting list was too long for NHS. I read that avoiding Gluten can help with goiters, so I cut gluten and it went down. If I accidently have gluten then the goiter comes back up and is bothersome for around a week afterwards.

Avoiding gluten is the only change I have made with regards to thyroid. I also have Lyme Disease which is being treated and is the most likely cause for the thyroid problems I am having.

I wonder if some of the symptoms I am experiencing may be still due to my thyroid and not all Lyme related.
I am tired and lethargic although this has improved since taking B12 as severely deficient there as well.
I feel dizzy and spaced out a lot and am having extreme mood swings.
I think the rest of my symptoms are Lyme so I wont go into them too much here.
These are my bloods.
TSH normal value (0.3 - 4.40)
22/10/12 - 9.19
29/11/12 - 3.8
24/1/13 -3.91
18/3/13 -3.52

Free T4 normal value (9.2 - 21.0)

22/10/12 - 13.4
29/11/12 - 13.2
24/1/13 - 17.2
18/3/13 - 13.2

I saw Endo last week finally who says my bloods are now normal and he will monitor me 3 monthly. He did ask for free T3 but that hasn't been done.
I am considering getting a private test via genova.

What do you think, will a TSH cause me problems or should I accept Endo Dr's diagnosis?

Thanks Karen


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I am a firm believer of TSH as a diagnostic tool - yours is elevated.

1 is a more "normal" TSH

Your FT-4 has been in bottom range except for 1 test period.

You have symptoms of low thyroid - have you asked for some levothyroxine?


----------



## snowhite (Nov 12, 2012)

yes I have asked but endo said no as I would then go hyper and lose more weight. I've lost weight due to Lyme but he won't listen to that.
I'm considering self treating if possible.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd caution you on the self-treating.

I realize you're in the UK, but are you able to change physicians under your health program?


----------



## snowhite (Nov 12, 2012)

I can see another GP in the same practice but the Endocrinoligist will have written to them and told them not to treat me. I will have to wait until I'm seen by endo again in June.


----------



## hildasdaughter (Feb 27, 2013)

hi, i'm sorry that you're going through all this and hope that you will feel better soon. i'm new here and wanted to know, how do you self treat?

best of luck,
hildasdaughter


----------



## snowhite (Nov 12, 2012)

Hildasdaughter- I know someone who had the same problem as me and the Endocrinologist wouldn't treat as TSH was in the UK normal range but she still felt awful, so she bought Armour (desiccated thyroid) online and treated herself.

She is now much better and the Endo did eventually treat based on her good results.

I'm seeing my GP next week with lots of guidelines in my hand regarding treating Lyme along with thyroid problems.

Are you being denied treatment too?


----------



## hildasdaughter (Feb 27, 2013)

yes, i have been denied meds for now. i was diagnosed with hashimotos 3 weeks ago, but my tsh is normal. I have fatigue and joint pains and my endo is treating me with selenium and vit d because my d was very low. my ultra sound showed a 4 mm nodule and she says she will watch it and test me again in june. I hope everything works out for you.

hildasdaughter


----------



## snowhite (Nov 12, 2012)

hildasdaughter- Have you excluded Lyme Disease as your cause? After my initial flu like episode last year just after being bitten, everything went quiet until my thyroid started acting up. Lyme bacteria will attack the endocrine system quickly.

You say you have fatigue and joint pains what other symptoms have you had?how long has it been going on? and where are you?

I have loads of links to reliable websites but wont bog you down with them all.

Try this 
http://www.lymediseaseaction.org.uk/about-lyme/
or
http://www.ilads.org/lyme_disease/treatment_guidelines.html

So many people are misdiagnosed when they truly have Lyme, the standard tests for this disease are pointless and a waste of time.

Take care.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Your tsh is elevated, and I too believe in tsh as a diagnostic tool. Most people feel best closer to 1-- but some even like sub-1 and some like closer to 2. That'll be up to you to figure out but I would press for a starter dose (25mcg) of levoxyl/synthroid/levothyroxine or a comparable dose of dessicated to see if there are benefits, as far as mental acuity and the mood swings (yes, I have both of these symptoms when I'm low).


----------

